# Zeilenumbruch in Selectbox



## messmar (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

kann man Zeilenumbruch in Selectbox (Option) erzwingen?

Danke und Gruß
Amin


----------



## Comenius (6. Juni 2005)

Wie und warum, möchtest du denn einen Zeilenumbruch "erzwingen" ?

 Zeilenumbruch = <br>

 Gruss
 Commi


----------



## messmar (6. Juni 2005)

Danke,

weil ich mehr als eine Inforamtion für den User habe.

<BR> kenne ich. Es funktioniert da aber nicht.

Gruß
Amin


----------



## Comenius (6. Juni 2005)

Da ich die gerade nicht so richtig folgen kann:

 Poste doch mal bitte deinen Code. 

 Gruss
 Commi


----------



## messmar (6. Juni 2005)

Hier we are:

<select name="xxxx" size="1" class="m_adress">
										<option value="dsdsdd@errtrtrt.de">
	    Finanz/IT/Automotiv/Medien<br>
	    Frau Katrin Müller<br> 
	    Tel. 089/34 56067 <br>
	    email: xxxxxx@yyyy.de
	    sdgfsdgfsgfs
	</option>
	<option value="dsdsdd@errtrtrt.de">
	     Baratung<br>
	     Frau Katrin Müller<br> 
	     Tel. 089/111 234 34<br>
	     email: xxxxxx@yyyy.de
	     sdgfsdgfsgfs
	</option>
	<option value="dsdsdd@errtrtrt.de">
	     Medien<br>
	     Frau Katrin Müller<br> 
	     Tel. 089/45 456 656<br>
	     email: xxxxxx@yyyy.de
	     sdgfsdgfsgfs
	</option>
</select>

Danke nochmal
Amin


----------



## Comenius (6. Juni 2005)

Hmmmmm.....

Nachdem ich nun deinen Code gelesen habe, verstehe ich dein Problem.

Eigentlich eine interessante Sache.

Leider kann man dort keinen Zeilenumbruch "erzwingen".

Wenn du noch Platz auf deiner Seite hast, würde ich vorschlagen Radio-Button zu nehmen.

Gruss
Commi


----------



## messmar (6. Juni 2005)

Danke,

das habe ich auch leider machen müssen, wobei ich das Layout ändern musste ;-(
Aber die Frage bleibt offen, falls jemand eine Idee hätte.

Gruß
Amin


----------



## dr_Alex (6. Juni 2005)

Man könnte doch einfach die select box mit divs und javascript nachbauen und darin alles hinzufügen. so ähnlich wie bei http://www.germany.ru oden in der templates auswahl.


----------



## T3ch (6. Juni 2005)

Hi;

wie wäre es mit einer Java-Script Lösung?

Das hier z.B. http://t3ch.funpic.de/tutorials.de/select2.htm

Ansonten wüsste ich auch nichts...

Greetz


----------



## punisher67 (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich hatte mal ähnliches vor. Du kannst deine zusätzlichen Infos auch in option-tags packen, value='' und deinen JS-Handler entsprechend anpassen dass er auf diese Items nicht reagiert.
Den Rest schön mit css formatiert, fertig. Funktionierte zumindest in Mozilla.

Gruss


----------



## Gottox (13. Juni 2005)

*kopfschüttel* Wieso immer Javascript? - Es gibt so tolle Lösungen ohne irgend so eine hässliche Scriptkiddiesprache...

Der Einfachheit halber: Wie wärs mir sowas?

```
<select name="xxxx" size="1" class="m_adress">
<option value="dsdsdd@errtrtrt.de">Medien</option>
<option value="dsdsdd@errtrtrt.de">Frau Katrin Müller</option>
<option value="dsdsdd@errtrtrt.de">Tel. 089/45 456 656</option>
<option value="dsdsdd@errtrtrt.de">email: xxxxxx@yyyy.de</option>
<option value="dsdsdd@errtrtrt.de">sdgfsdgfsgfs</option>
<option>-------------</option>
...
</select>
```


----------



## punisher67 (14. Juni 2005)

Hast du meinen Vorschlag überhaupt verstanden. Wohl nicht, sonst 
hättest du sicher bemerkt, dass ich genau das vorgeschlagen habe.

Deine Einstellung zu JS hat wohl dieselbe Ursache. 
Das Eventhandling ist in diesem Fall als Zusatz zu verstehen. 

Falls du mal über triviale Webprogrammierung hinauskommen solltest, wirst du diese "hässliche Scriptkiddiesprache" bestimmt schätzen lernen.


----------



## Gottox (14. Juni 2005)

Sorry... Hatte wieder diese verflixten 5 Minuten - tschuldigung...


----------



## Gumbo (14. Juni 2005)

> Es gibt so tolle Lösungen ohne irgend so eine hässliche Scriptkiddiesprache […]


Ein wirklich _sehr_ tolle Lösungsvorschlag. (Ich hoffe, ihr erkennt die Ironie in diesem Satz!)

Wenn es sich nur um drei mögliche Optionen handelt, wovon nur jeweils eine akzeptiert wird, wäre ein entsprechendes input-Konstrukt des Typs radio weitaus eleganter.
	
	
	



```
<input type="radio" id="radio:xxx:1" name="xxx" value="dsdsdd@errtrtrt.de"><label for="radio:xxx:1">Finanz/IT/Automotiv/Medien<br>Frau Katrin Müller<br>Tel. 089/34 56067<br>email: xxxxxx@yyyy.de</label>
<input type="radio" id="radio:xxx:2" name="xxx" value="dsdsdd@errtrtrt.de"><label for="radio:xxx:2">Baratung<br>
Frau Katrin Müller<br>Tel. 089/111 234 34<br>email: xxxxxx@yyyy.de</label>
<input type="radio" id="radio:xxx:3" name="xxx" value="dsdsdd@errtrtrt.de"><label for="radio:xxx:3">Medien<br>Frau Katrin Müller<br>Tel. 089/45 456 656<br>email: xxxxxx@yyyy.de</label>
```


----------

